# Cardigans like This:



## shaysterr (May 28, 2009)

Wondering if anyone knows where else I can get this online that ships to canada?

Lace Back Open Cardigan - Sweaters - TOPS A'GACI#


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 28, 2009)

I bought one just like that at nordstrom BP! Idk if they ship to canada though but I bet they do.


----------



## Bidds626 (Jun 1, 2009)

I just saw something very similar at Mandee


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

I've seen them at TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Macys and JC Penneys. Just take a look in the Juniors section.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 1, 2009)

Now I want one ....Oh dear me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am meant to be saving...


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 2, 2009)

American Apparel has something similar.. The circle vest or something!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 3, 2009)

check Dynamite! Or even urban outfitters!


----------

